# Do You Like Succotash?



## Lon (Aug 3, 2016)

I have certainly heard of it, but until tonight having it with Chimichurri Salmon was a first for me. The whole meal was very good and I liked the Succotash.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 3, 2016)

Yes, and I love it!!  Yummmmm!!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 3, 2016)

I will eat anything that won't eat me first,but I draw the line with succotash. Personally, I just can't see putting those two veggies together. I guess the Indians loved it. My Mom always served it on Thanksgiving day. Thank goodness I had other vegetables to choose from.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 3, 2016)

Sometimes we'll make succotash when we BBQ St. Louis pork ribs.  We make a mix of frozen baby lima beans,corn and fresh onions.  Sounds like a tasty meal Lon, what is Chimichurri?  I like to make salmon fillets grilled in the oven and sprinkled with Ol' Bay seasoning.


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 3, 2016)

I like most all kinds of vegetables just thrown together in any proportions.  Sometimes mix in rice, fried onions and ground beef.  Easy way to get rid of leftovers.  Never buy peppers, so never have any of those left over to throw in.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 3, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> I like most all kinds of vegetables just thrown together in any proportions.  Sometimes mix in rice, fried onions and ground beef.  Easy way to get rid of leftovers.  Never buy peppers, so never have any of those left over to throw in.


Yummmm!


----------



## Pappy (Aug 4, 2016)

Yes, I do like it, although we haven't had it in years. Now I've got to get some.


----------



## AprilT (Aug 4, 2016)

One of my favorite veggie dishes, I used to make it frequently.  First I saute green peppers and onion and add tomato puree toward the end.  Sometimes I'll add chicken and layer it over rice.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 4, 2016)

Yes.  Like it very much, but can't always find Lima beans in the stores; canned, frozen or otherwise.


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 4, 2016)

Yes, I like it, the few times I've tried it.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 4, 2016)

Used to have it all the time as a kid.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 4, 2016)

AprilT said:


> One of my favorite veggie dishes, I used to make it frequently.  First I saute green peppers and onion and add tomato puree toward the end.  Sometimes I'll add chicken and layer it over rice.


Yum!


----------

